# Miller Bee Supply



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have had good luck with them as well. Good product. Good service. Polite people.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

My worst experience with Miller's was when I called in an order for a feeder at about 3:30 PM and she apologized because it wouldn't ship til the next day.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I stop by whenever I am in the area of their store. The last time, I went to what I thought was their new location. (They are consolidating into a better location.) When I got there just at closing time they were very nice and filled my order. They even shipped at no extra cost what had not been moved from other location.

This doesn't surprize me because they have always been nice to deal with.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

I drove down there a couple years ago to pick up an extractor and some boxes. Stuff that would have been extremely bulky/expensive to ship. Beverly is the nicest lady you'd want to meet. I try to throw all my business their way if possible. Super to deal with.

Mike


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

My favorite source. Their frames are just great!


----------



## g.gill (Jul 17, 2009)

I know this is an old post but I just ordered some top feeders from them. They were shipped and delivered the next day. Good Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had the same experience!! They have been very good the few times I have used them. They ship very fast.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Ditto for myself too, fastest shipping I have ever had from any company, great to deal with.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

"Thank you" for your posts. I have been looking for a supplier that actually supplies and doesn't over charge on shipping and "handling".

Based on this thread, I placed a trial internet order with Miller Bee Supply. It took a day or so to verify the info for the new account and the order was received in about a week (over the 4th of July holiday) to Texas, and the shipping cost was reasonable. :thumbsup:

What else can be said? I don't buy a lot of supplies, but those that I do buy will be from Miller Bee Supply.

Walt


----------



## mdaniels (Sep 11, 2009)

Ditto, they are my first pick too.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a "Apollo Half Suit" from them on Wednesday and had it Friday. Nice suit and great service. I usually call to verify the order when I place one online and the lady I spoke to was very polite and said she would ship the jacket that evening. She kept her word and it arrived 2 days later well packed. Will definitely be buying from them in the future.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I got some nuc boxes from them this year when Mann Lake had them back ordered. The Nuc boxes are good and the shipping was quick. I was happy with Miller Bee Supply!!!


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I know this is a new/old thread, but Miller Bee ships as fast as any vendor I have ever done business with. I can place an order before 11am and it is at my door the next day by 12:00 high noon. Not sure how they do that.


----------

